# Just got this Ammonia S.F. Gas Light Co



## likemesomebottles (Feb 3, 2014)

Measures 8" tall, pretty good condition! Any idea on date etc? Then I just saw this one ended on ebay yesterday, but it was 10" tall I think and had a slightly different lip:http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-San-Francisco-S-F-Gaslight-Ammonia-Bottle-Aqua-c-1870s-Nice-/201025727592?_trksid=p2047675.l2557&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT&nma=true&si=K77UAirJ7YniLZJu4WvsDyH6Tj8%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc Any idea if it would be more/less desirable than the ebay example?


----------



## botlguy (Feb 3, 2014)

Same vintage as the larger variety, perhaps a bit scarcer but don't know how the collectors of these view them as to desirability. It's no doubt a good Western bottle


----------



## likemesomebottles (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks!I also noticed that the one on ebay was "whittled" and I don't think mine is, not sure if that changes the scarcity.


----------



## tigue710 (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice bottle, I'd be happy to have it.  It's a little less desirable then the ebay example, probably around 80-100 bucks. The main attraction of these bottles to collectors is that they were a product of the San Francisco and pacific Glass Works early on and come in huge array of colors.  The earlier applied lip and crude bottles sell the best, and then color multiplies that.


----------



## whittled (Feb 4, 2014)

> I also noticed that the one on ebay was "whittled" and I don't think mine is, not sure if that changes the scarcity.


Probably less desirable but may not make a difference with scarcity . Even the common Janos Bitterquelle bottles sell better when whittled than not and I think they are more often whittled until the later years. They are still plentiful either way.My question would be what was the company about. By the name my first thought was for refrigeration but some of the bottles predate the absorption types by many years.I need to go look that up, probably just a detergent but I'm curious.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 4, 2014)

The bottles held the ammonia for street lights if I am not mistaken. Please forgive me if I am wrong, I'm getting old and my knowledge keeps falling out of the cracks in my head.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 4, 2014)

The bottles held the ammonia for street lights if I am not mistaken. Please forgive me if I am wrong, I'm getting old and my knowledge keeps falling out of the cracks in my head.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 5, 2014)

That reminded me Jim. I think ammonia is one product of making coal gas. They probably bottled and sold the byproducts too.


----------

